# Trị viêm tai giữa tại nhà đơn giản với cách làm này



## uyenlam (7/12/18)

Viêm tai giữa là căn bệnh được sản sinh ra từ việc bị viêm nhiễm tai giữa do các loại vi khuẩn tồn tại trong môi trường hoặc có sẵn trong tai mà bạn không hề hay biết.

*Nguyên nhân bị viêm tai giữa*
Vệ sinh tai không sạch sẽ hoặc vệ sinh tai sai cách là nguyên nhân khiến cho tai giữa bị tích tụ ráy tai, bụi bẩn và dẫn đến viêm nhiễm.

Ngoài ra ngoáy tai cũng là một nguyên nhân khiến bạn bị viêm tai giữa. Nếu thường xuyên ngoáy tai sẽ làm mất lớp bảo vệ này đồng thời gây trầy xước phần da ở ống tai khiến cho vi khuẩn dễ xâm nhập và tích tụ nhiều hơn. Và vì vậy, viêm tai giữa có khả năng sẽ phát triển nhanh hơn.

Do tai mũi họng là một vòng tuần hoàn khép kín và có sự ảnh hưởng nhất định đến hoạt động của nhau nên khi mắc một số căn bệnh như viêm ống tai ngoài, viêm họng, cảm cúm, viêm amidan, viêm mũi dị ứng, viêm đa xoang, thủng màng nhĩ… đều khiến cho viêm tai giữa bùng phát mạnh mẽ.

Tiếp xúc với khói bụi, ô nhiễm hoặc bơi lội ở ao hồ không được sát khuẩn sẽ khiến bệnh nhân thường xuyên phải tìm cách điều trị bệnh viêm tai giữa. Và đây cũng là nguyên do khiến căn bệnh này lặp đi lặp lại.

*Mẹo trị viêm tai giữa tại nhà bằng tinh dầu*




_Có thể dùng tinh dầu để trị viêm tai giữa tại nhà (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Bạn có thể áp dụng cách làm đơn giản này để trị viêm tai giữa tại nhà. Vì tinh dầu được chiết xuất từ thực vật, là dạng cô đặc của loại thực vật đó. Thành phần của tinh dầu phụ thuộc vào loại thực vật và cách được chiết xuất. Một số tinh dầu có tính kháng khuẩn hay kháng vi sinh vật khác. Vì thế, tinh dầu rất hữu hiệu để phòng ngừa sự nhiễm khuẩn và virus.

Bạn pha loãng tinh dầu trước khi sử dụng. Việc này sẽ giúp làm giảm đi lượng tinh dầu để tránh kích thích hay gây bỏng da. Dung dịch thường dùng để pha loãng tinh dầu là dầu dừa hay dầu ô liu theo tỷ lệ 1:1.

Trước khi nhỏ tinh dầu vào tai, hãy kiểm tra xem bản thân có bị dị ứng với tinh dầu này hay không. Pha loãng tinh dầu và bôi hỗn hợp lên mặt trong cách tay. Nếu không bị kích ứng trong 24 giờ tiếp theo, bạn có thể sử dụng tinh dầu này an toàn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

